# what's the most popular CAR lipo pack ?



## hallwoo (Nov 4, 2009)

5000 mah 20C 7.4V hard case ?


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

i run a 35c 5000mah 7.4v hard case, but my ecs get a littel hot so i would say eather the 20 or `15c. its all that what your running to. me im off raod right now and the 35c heats up my esc a littel to fast. nice for playing around.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

If you are asking about a 20c pack, i dont know. If you are asking about the best 5000, my opinion is the Thunder power 5000 40c. That is the best one i have tested. If your speedo is getting hot, i would say change gears.


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

The new Thunder power 5000 40c and fantom 5000 40c are the way to go..
I agree, if your motor is getting to hot gear down or turn down your timing or both...


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

it was a wire issue that i did not pick up on. but gearing down would not be a bad thing


----------



## rcterp (May 14, 2009)

Al Schwarze said:


> The new Thunder power 5000 40c and fantom 5000 40c are the way to go..
> I agree, if your motor is getting to hot gear down or turn down your timing or both...


+1 - they're the same battery.


----------



## runninrich (Nov 8, 2009)

The Team Epic 5000/40c is awesome tons of pouch but yet controllable best battery on the market right now


----------



## ScottStaypuff (Sep 1, 2008)

I like my SMC, its "just" a 24c 4100mah but its performed great. Price was good too. ~$65.


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Car Pack*

I haven't bought anything for a couple of years because the MaxAmps 5000 I bought back then is still going strong. Their closest equivalent now is a 5250hard shell, I think.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXYAN6&P=7

:wave:


----------



## ScottStaypuff (Sep 1, 2008)

RPM said:


> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXYAN6&P=7
> 
> :wave:


Nice battery but he needs a 7.4v though.


----------

